

Ask HN: Best team management site for software? - gregw100

I have been using plan.io for my project management, but decided I want to see what else is out there. I recently signed up for Asana, but what I don't like is there is no repository. Being that my project is building a website, I find it somewhat necessary to have a place to dump files when needed.<p>I checked out Github, but before signing up, I just wanted to get opinions on what the best online team management site is for websites. I want something simple like Asana, but with advanced features like a repository and version tracking.
======
thedjpetersen
I would strongly recommend <http://www.trello.com> . It's a new project from
Joel Spolsky. They said that they are going to release an API soon, which make
this project even more extendable.

~~~
gregw100
Thanks. That looks like what I'm looking for. I'll check it out some more.

